# grounds (construction)



## mpmerlo

Hello!! Can you please help me with this phrase?
It is a text about stucco finishes. It goes like this:
At the same time the metal is installed, corner bead, control joints, and drip screeds are applied to limit the size of the stucco panels to help control expansion and expansion and to act as grounds for levelling the stucco. 

I translated it like this:
Al mismo tiempo que se instala el metal, también se aplican los esquineros, controles de juntas y las proyecciones para drenaje, para limitar el tamaño de los paneles de estuco, controlar la expansión y contracción y para ser utilizados como "baras para nivelar el estuco".
Is this correct?
Thank you in advance


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't know what "baras" are. Are you sure it's not "varas"? 
From the context, "grounds" means reference points, aids in getting the surface smooth.


----------



## mpmerlo

Thank you, but what do you mean by reference points?


----------



## k-in-sc

When you're floating the stucco, you make the surface even with those things. They help you see how thick the stucco should be.


----------



## mpmerlo

Thank you!! Sorry for asking so much!!


----------



## k-in-sc

No problem


----------



## mpmerlo

You are right about "varas" it was a spelling mistake. 
Good Luck!


----------



## k-in-sc

Haha, you're the one who needs luck 
At any rate, please post any changes to your translation (besides spelling). Thanks!


----------



## espaniol

hi,
maybe i can help a little,
in spain its called 'maestras' (we say '... maestreado', yeso, raseo, lucido...)
you can also call 'guías',
its something that helps you while working with 'stuco' but also concrete and all those 'wet materials' 'mass materials' that must be 'extended/spread' to know their thickness and how plane (or plain) it is...
it can also be a little piece of wood, a nail, a tight line, whatever you want if you think it can help as guide


----------



## mpmerlo

thnak you Espaniol!! I think guias is a good option!!


----------



## k-in-sc

Helps to have somebody who knows what they're talking about, doesn't it!?


----------



## mpmerlo

Definitely! Besides, I am desperate to finish with this! I want some holidays at the beach!!! And I still have one chapter more! The worst part is that I feel it's the longest!


----------



## mpmerlo

I forgot to say it's a joke!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, I don't envy you. It's been pretty tough, hasn't it?
I hear Las Toninas is nice this time of year


----------



## mpmerlo

Yes, its's very nice! I have to go there when I finish this!


----------

